# No Physical Disk



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello,
So, i recently built my pc together. 

- Asus p6t6 ws revolution
- intel core i7 920
- nvidia gtx 295
- velociraptor 300 gb
- 6 gb crosair ram
- 1100 W power (tegan piperock)
- antec 1200
- thermalright ultra-120

everything worked very nicely, but when i play a game it crashes for no apparent reason. I checked and it said my raid-controller wasnt working but since velociraptor is a sata i installed some drivers i got with the motherboard and updated them ( even updated bios) but i had the same problem. All hardware is recognized over control panel. And when i start my pc it says "No Physical Disk" and "No Virtual Disk" (maybe that helps)
Please help me out here im kind of stuck. 

.... except counter-strike source the games crash. TF2 crashes... farcry 2 crashes.... etc etc.
And i can still acces task manager after a while loading then close the game.

Sincerely,
Yeti


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

You've got a system with a lot of potential problems. First, though the Core i7 platform is very fast, it is still fairly new and it and DDR3 RAM still have some problems.

The Tagan 1100w PSU is junk and could very well not be up to the task of powering a system like yours.

The Velociraptor hard drives offer no performance improvement over 7200RPM hard drives and are much more unstable and prone to errors and crashes.

Finally, the Thermalright Ultra 120 appears to only be available for LGA775 socket processors, so if you tried to use it for your i7 (an LGA1366 socket CPU) it might fit (I think), but it probably isn't making good contact and thus you could be suffering overheating. 


Any one of these things could be causing your problem. I would start with replacing the power supply with a quality unit like this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703022&Tpk=PC Power and Cooling 910w The rated wattage is lower, but since it was tested at 50C you can be sure that it *will* run at that wattage, while an 1100w PSU tested at 25C may only deliver 1000w or less during actual use. Also the higher efficiency, better design, higher-quality components, and better protections mean that it's overall a better component.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

Hello Phaedrus,
thanks a lot for the quick reply.

Well, for one i know that my thermalright ultra-120 fits because i got a connecter with it from thermalright for the core i7 lga1366, and my cpu temperature is good.

the tagan piperock gives enough power to the system but you could be right.

I do think that the velociraptor is giving problems.... because of " No Physical disk"...
should i reformat it or would i just get the same problem again?

Yeti


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

Ah, ok, the ones on Newegg only had LGA775 clips, but I guess they're packaging them with LGA1366 now.

My guess would be either the power supply or something wrong with the graphics card, but it could very well be the hard drive. I'm not an expert on hard drives, however, so you might want to start a topic in the hard drive section, or send a PM to Raptor_PA.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

alright,
well thank you very much for your help ill check out the power supply, and send raptro_pa
any more tips would be great as well.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crashing Games*

Do you have Raid enabled in the Bios?
It should be set as Sata or disabled with only 1 drive.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

hello wrench
ahhhh
that could be a problem
ill try to check that out, thank you very much for your reply

!!!
the problems got worse.... i got a blue screen, and gonna rage soon.
windows is in german but i hope you can get the message from this

Problemsignatur:
Problemereignisname:	BlueScreen
Betriebsystemversion:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Gebietsschema-ID:	1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
BCCode:	c5
BCP1:	0000000000000008
BCP2:	0000000000000002
BCP3:	0000000000000001
BCP4:	FFFFF80001D8F369
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini083109-01.dmp
C:\Users\Oliver\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-168761-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Oliver\AppData\Local\Temp\WERC6C7.tmp.version.txt

Yeti


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

Hello again....
so i tried to get to the bios to enable raid..
but all it says is that there is "NO PHYSICAL DISK" and " NO VIRTUAL DISK"
i cant actually acces the bios
there is "No Drive to Establish Addvanced Options"
so i cant get to the bios... i did update it but i got the same message before i updated bios

please help me, im completely out of ideas
yeti


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crashing Games*

It should not be enabled with only one drive.
Do you have it set to Sata or IDE mode?
Download the Data Lifeguard Diagnostic for DOS (CD) for your drive> http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?level1=6&lang=en
Boot from a CD to run it and test the drive.

Attach the MimiDump file to your next post> C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini083109-01.dmp


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

I believe it is set to Sata but im not sure

I couldnt manage to boot my pc with the cd but i ran the Data Lifeguard Diagnostic and it says that my harddrive is in good state and good health and passed all the tests.

And i have been trying to open the minidump file but i couldnt get a good download for dumpchk.exe..... what should i do?
please help

yeti


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crashing Games*

Post the file as a attachment(little paper clip at the top in the Advanced window).


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

im trying to upload the file but it says it is an invalid file.

and now it tells me, that i am not allowed to edit this file ( or copy etc) and i should try to contact the owner of the file , i set myself to the owner and give myself rights but it still wont work


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

And, if my computer is running for a while, then the games crash a lot more often than if i just booted my pc new... 
could it possibly be my cooling ?? because i have no problems running simple programs which require less. And my graphics card is running pretty hot, eventhough i dont see a problem
around 50° and pcb as well.... atleast thats what EXPERTool from gainward tells me... but i havent checked while in game
im gonna try testing it with a high fan speed of the gtx 295, does that ware down the fan? because it was set to like... 30 % speed and i put it to 60%

And i got 2 new error messages:
Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
(translation: data , which could be helpfull for the problem)

C:\Users\Oliver\AppData\Local\Temp\WER9119.tmp.version.txt
C:\Users\Oliver\AppData\Local\Temp\WERA1CC.tmp.appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Oliver\AppData\Local\Temp\WERA1DD.tmp.mdmp

but i cant actually find them because i dont have a folder called appdata there...

And after tf2 crashed i got the game engine error:
"failed to lock vertex buffer in CMeshDX8::LockVertexBuffer
i hope this helps

And i tested something... maybe this helps, but i installed a game, on an external harddrive... and i had the same problem, could that mean that it is not my harddrive causing the problem?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crashing Games*

Use memtest+ to test the ram> http://www.memtest.org/#downiso
Run at least 6 full passes or until you get errors.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

im sorry but i am not able to boot from this file... if i try usb it says im missing a NTLDR file, and when i try to put it on a cd with magiciso to boot with it says my empty cd is an audio file... is there any other possibility to test my ram ? which possibly doesnt require to boot with?

yeti


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crashing Games*

Did you extract it from the .Zip D/L file and burn the .iso to a bootable CD?
I use ImageBurm to burn image files> http://www.imgburn.com/


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

i tried to burn the iso to a cd with ImageBurn , and ImageBurn said it was completed.
but when i restarted my pc it didnt recognize it and booted normaly.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crashing Games*

Do you have the CD set as first in the Boot order?


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

erm... i dont know
but when i tried earlier with a usb it did try to run but couldnt because it was missing the ntldr file


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crashing Games*

USB file needs to be on a bootable usb pen drive, The HP utility works with a lot of flash drives but not all> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...=MTX-UNITY-I23839&lang=en&cc=us&idx=1&mode=4&

But the easiest method is to enter the Bios and change the Boot order to CD/DVD first.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

alright ill try using the usb again....
well i cant get to bios because when i enter bios it says advanced options not available because i dont have space, "no physical disk"


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

well i didnt manage to boot it from the usb, i dont know why it just doesnt seem to recognize it.
But what i could do is, go to the shop i bought if from and ask them to test it for me, if you think that it is the ram.
If a ram problem could cause these problems i would go there.... so do you think its possible ??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crashing Games*

There are a lot of issues with DDR3 currently which is what makes it the best starting place, the problem could be heat or ram related but mostly sounds like a ram issue.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

hey hey, 
i have found the problem.
So I went to the shop, and then they gave me new ram instead of the crosair dominators for free.... and i tested them but i had the same problem.
Then they told me to check the manual, and in the manual i found all the rams which my mother boards bios supports...
and well
both of the rams i have, crosair dominators ( well not anymore) and ocz's are not recognized... which pisses me off.
So hopefully i can get a new motherboard cuz the ram it does support suxxxxx

so to all of u.... p6t6 isnt that good as it looks -.- (im rly sad actually, should of gotten rampage II extreme but oh well)

so im gunna go to the shop with the manual and find ram that fits with 6 gb ddr, 1600 but very unlikely cuz the ones in the manual are 4 gb.... 

but ty very much for the help wrench, without ur help i wouldnt of noticed it was the ram.
yeti


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crashing Games*

You probably won't find the ram listed in the manual, Most of the DDR3 sticks have changed because of problems with DDR3 it's kind of hit and miss. Use sticks recommended by the ram manufacturers if their ant listed that way it will be guaranteed to work. have you contacted Corsair?


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

hey guys.... so i got ram but they arent in the manual
and i went into bios and fixed the voltages and stuff.... and i disabled the raid manager and i dont have the "no physical disk" problem

but
i still have the crashes
and i dont know why....
im lost, i fixed the ram problem and the harddrive, but why is it crashing?? WHYY?!??!?!
plss help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crashing Games*

Use SensprView Pro and get us the voltages and temps while playing a game> http://www.stvsoft.com/index.php?opt...d=17&Itemid=33


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

well.... ive been gaming a while already
and its been working , but now it suddenly crashes even if i just launched the game
the voltages are
VCoreA : 1.34 V
+3.3 V : 3.3 V
+12V : 11.4 V ?! 

i set the cpu voltage over bios and set the:
CPU PLL Voltage: 2.1 V
DRAM Core Voltage: 1.4 V
IOH Voltage: 1.3 V
IOH PCIE Voltage: 1.74 V
ICH Voltage: 1.4 V
ICH PCIE Voltage: 1.8 V
DRAM bus voltage: 1.64V it says on the ram 1.65, but i can only choose between 1.64 and 1.66 and 1.66 says there might be risk.

DRAm Frequency : 1600 MHz (ram are)
UCLK Frequency : 3200 MHz

i might try later again what the voltages are but now im gonna stop because im scared im gonna kick my pc out of rage and destroy all the money i saved up for years


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crashing Games*

That 11.4v if correct is the problem. Do you have a Digital voltmeter to verify it with?

How about CPU, chipset and GPU temps?
I would also set the voltages back to defaults and run the ram at 1333Mhz until you get it stable.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

well its still showing 11.4 v 
but i dont have a digital voltmeter :S

since its not been used the cpu is at 23 ° c and the gpu 33 ° c and the pcb is 30 °
but thats only cuz i havent been using it and letting it run for a while

well the voltages were all set to [auto] in the bios, and so i turned em up.

so what could be the problem, the power supply?
Phædrus2401 said that in his first post -.-
i could have maybe saved a lot of time....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crashing Games*

At 11.4v yes video problems usually start around 11.7v, Ideal is 11.95-12.10v.

See if you test it with a voltmeter to make sure.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

Go into BIOS and see if you can see a northbridge temperature reading.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

in the bios, it says the voltages are:
12 v : 12.081 V
5 v : 5.022 V
3.3 v : 3.296 V
cpu : 1.336

then when i start sensorview i get:

cpu : 1.34 V
3.3 v : 3.28 V
12 v : 11.4 V

but i dont have a voltmeter


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crashing Games*

The bios is before the drivers load and put a load on the supply, Either test with a volt meter or another PSU.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

Or start in safe mode, so the video drivers don't load.

I would be very interested to hear if you have a northbridge temperature reading in BIOS.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

do you really think that the drivers would take so much voltage??
i mean in the bios it tells me 12.081 and sensorview says 11.4,
thats quite a difference

could it be that drivers are interfeering with each other, that it is some driver problem because they are working against each other or something


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crashing Games*

The drivers don't use voltage the components do when the drivers are loaded the components will use more power because they are fully functioning.
The only way to know for sure is to test with a voltmeter.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Crashing Games*

ok
and if i get a voltmeter
where do i check? where should i connect it to ??
is there some place in the PSU??
or some tutorial?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Crashing Games*

You want to check the 12v rails which would be the yellow wires as the positive, any black as the negative.> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

hey again,
after getting my powersupply replaced i thought i had my problem solved for a while
but no...
i get this error message:

-> failed to lock vertex buffer in CMeshDX8::LockVertexBuffer <-

please help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What PSU did you get?
Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the Video driver?
Are you running single or dual monitors?
Lastly what game did you receive error in? Or is happening in multiple games?


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

well, i got the same power supply from the shop again because i had warranty for that.
no but i could give that a try.
i am running single monitor.... (syncmastert240)
well.... the error i got in tf2
but my game freezes for other games aswell eg. crysis, farcry 2 etc... i dont get a message, just a freeze + crash.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check the voltages in the bios and under load with the new supply.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

reinstalling drivers didnt help....
the voltage in bios is the same... i get 12.06 or something in that area in bios...
but when i am in windows i only get 11.3
but i doubt thats the problem, i mean when the pc is running it needs the voltages thats why i still get them right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

11.3v is too low, but we need to verify with a digital volt meter. 
The problem your having can either be voltage or driver related, if you've reinstalled the driver we need to verify that the voltage is indeed correct(over 11.7v under 12.6v) or that it is not and therefore the issue.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

but if it says in bios that its over 12 shouldnt that exclude the psu as the problem?
i have noticed aswell that my games tend to crash if i for instance, throw a grenade or anything like that around a corner or wall etc. it tends to crash, maybe because i am not rendering that at the time ? could that be an issue in any way ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Providing the voltage reading is correct, it telling us the voltage is dropping as the psu get loaded, in the Bios before any drivers load or the drives are spinning there is a lot less load on the power supply, when windows loads and the cards drivers load the components are calling for more amperage if the supply can't supply it either because it's too small or failing the voltage drops.
Check it under load with a digital voltmeter or by swapping with a known good supply of the correct wattage if possible.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

hey all
i found something that might help
i got an error message saying: ( this is in german so i will try to translate)
the videodriver nvlddmkm is not working properly (is not reacting or somin) and was made again...
is that the driver for my video card ?
and why is it not working? i reinstalled the videodriver... :S
please, any idea will help

well i googled a little, and im gonna try updating vista to sp2, and running a few scans


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

i just updated to sp2, and i still get the same error
nvlddmkm isnt working
PLEASE HELP!!! do you have any idea how i can fix that ?


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

is the video driver not working cuz of the psu ??
cuz if i dont find a solution soon, i might send my pc in to the shop to let them check it,
cuz im sick of looking for this ******* errror. >.<
maybe, ill be lucky to get a difereent psu
any tips what it might be other than psu ? cuz if i turn up there, ask for a new one, AGAIN, and still ahve the same problem, they will be pretty pised and not help me again


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

im now getting windows explorer errors...
i tried to make a new folder on desktop,
and then my windows exploreer actually crashed, which was very frustrating
then it reloaded explorer


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you checked the voltages with a meter yet?


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

well i dont really feel safe checking the voltages, because i dont wanna break anything.
and, i thought the voltages shown in the bios should be right


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For the Bios if you were using integrated video they would be, but the video card isn't fully loading the system until after the drivers load, If your not comfortable doing it perhaps you should take it to a shop and have it done.


----------



## sircanegiem (Jul 7, 2007)

To test your +12v line, check this picture to see how you plug in the volt/multimeter. You can buy a cheapo Radioshack digital multimeter for $20. 

It's pretty simple to test really: turn on your PC and load up Windows, set the multimeter to 20 DC Volts, and then plug the two leads into the molex connector just like you see in the picture; red to yellow, black to black. Then you'll get the true voltage of the 12v line. (If you plug in the red to the red on accident, then you'll just get the 5v line voltage instead of the 12v, and it won't hurt anything.)

In my opinion though, it's the video card itself...

We already know it's a video-related problem after you showed us the error code earlier, with the first two letters in the code being "nv" (for Nvidia). In the past when I've run into this error, it was fixed every time by replacing the video card. 

If you're using an 1100w PSU, then you'd have more than enough power to run your system, regardless of who it's made by. The GTX 295 pulls up to 317w at Peak 3D load, but only takes 69w idling. Along with your other components that still leaves some 800-odd watts of headroom; not nearly enough to drag the 12v rails down from 12v to 11.4v. Voltage measuring in Windows is wrong at least half the time in all the boards I've ever used and I usually ignore it anyway. It's definitely not overheating if the card has all those fans from the Antec 1200 blowing on it -- unless it was hella dusty on the inside (and I'm assuming you'd have checked that). So that only leaves one logical option!

If it's not the card then you start going into motherboard issues and drivers and all this other mess, but IMO, the video card is your best bet, and the very likely cause.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

hey all,

well i am pretty insecure and scared that im gonna break something cuz i invested so much money in this machine, but thank you for the help anyway.

it definately isnt a heat problem, but one thing that does disturb me from the antec 1200 is that the pwersuply is at the bottum, which is a good thing, but that the psu blows its fan into my gpu.... cuz its blowin up into where the gpu's fan is.
but after checking fan temperatures etc that shouldnt actually be a problem.

and i cant think of a driver related problem, especially since i reinstalled drivers like 3 times. but what could be wrong with the gpu ? i googled and saw that motherboards should be set to pcie 16x and sli cuz its gtx 295 n all, but i couldnt find that in the bios >.< , i just found confusing names to things i never heard of, and i couldnt google while i was in bios either to help me

anyway, atm i took my pc to the shop i bought the parts from, and they said they would run a test over every thing in the pc, which will take like 3 days... and its all FREE!!! w00t w00t.

hopefully they will find it and fix it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Power supply should blow out the back not into the PC.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

hey guys, 
well i got my pc back
they ran all their tests and everything was great, they updated my bios and their tests showed that i had a stable system
well, it was stable, for a day
now i still get the crashes
but, its not a hardware issue 
i only get the error that my nvlddmkm isnt working properly...
but it cant be a driver problem cuz i reinstalled drivers already like 10 times.
i can figure out wat the problem is

gona try setting my power options to full instead of balanced and see if theres a difference


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

i think its a software problem and something with nvlddmkm....
please help me guys i dont know what to do

i have checked a couple of other forums, and there has been similar problems,
and to solve it he updated his gpu bios....
but i havent found anything, does anyone have an idea ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

nvlddmkm is not a specific error more like a general error of the video driver which can be cause by software or hardware go through this list and see if any of these conditions apply to your setup> http://www.nvlddmkm.com/.
A bad video card, or a underpowered video card can also cause the error.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

i am running gpu bios : version 62.0.6c.0.1
is there a new one out ?

(this is original in german , im trying to translate)

GPUclock : 576
picturesavingclock: 1008
shaderclock: 1242

is that right ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check with the card manufacturer for the latest bios, but probably not.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

i tried looking but i havent found any gpu bios's
i dont even know where to look
i checked nvidia, and gainward
but i found nothing


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

and none of these solutions for nvlddmkm are working


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You'll have to contact Gainward for an updated Bios, But again I doubt there is one or that it's the problem.

Are you getting a blue screen with a error code?

Have you checked the ram timings and voltage settings against the specs for the ram you have?


----------



## sircanegiem (Jul 7, 2007)

How do you *know* it's not a hardware problem? Just because they ran tests for an hour doesn't mean that they're going to find all the problems within that time frame. When OEM builders check for problems, they're working on a time constraint and just run a few basic tests to make sure everything is functioning so they can get the system back out the door -- unless you're paying for it. I've worked for OEM builders before.

Like I said, it's almost guaranteed that it's your video card itself. The error you're getting DOES refer to the video card, and if drivers don't fix it, then you're looking at the card or the PSU. We know your PSU has more than enough power, which means that it must be the video card itself. Try a different card - any card - to see if the problem goes away.

I've run into this problem many times in the past, and I'm telling you this from my own experience. You're thinking into the problem too hard!


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

well i havent gotten any bluescreen, the only error i have is that nvlddmkm isnt loading properly.
well i set the ram mhz manualy and the voltages of cpu as it said in the manual... im not sure what you mean.

Ok ill try replacing my graphics card with my old one from the other pc....
see if it works


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

well guys, i put in my old graphics card.... nvidia 9400 gt
and i havent had a problem in the last 2 days...
im gonna see if it survives another gaming day ^^ 
and if nothing hapens i will call up the shop and ask them what they can do
it should be just a warrenty issue

if this really is the problem , thanks for all the help ! i finaly found the problem!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It should be covered.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

im wondering, could it just be a driver issue ?
i mean , the gtx 295 is very new and before i call up the shop, i wanna be sure because i have been there so often recently im losing my believability.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's not that new, I think there is aproblem with your card.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

hey guys!
yesterday i was gaming for a VERY long time (Yetis stress test lol)
and after running my system ( with the old graphics card ) it started to lagg a bit (prolly just overheating)
but when i got back to desktop, and wanted to empty my trash my windows explorer crashed
*** !! seriously does that have anything to do with it ?
i mean could it be a software issue linking the two ?
i couldnt do anything on pc , windows explorer kept crashing
when i pressed start, it even crashed, but after letting it cool down it worked again.

i talked to the shop (phone) and they said they could switch card if i wanted or run more tests and switch parts etc.
but before i do, does the explorere crashing mean anything ?
maybe windows 7 will solve the problem ? i have an upgrade but its only out in like... 10 days i think.

im getting close to the problem i think


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sounds more like a heat issue to me if it is ok once it cools down, have the shop stress test it to heat it up, using the GTX295.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

when i finished writing this quick reply, i went opend winamp and steam and a couple of other programs
every single one crashed
every single program didnt reply and then crashed
i had to restart pc and now everything works nicely


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

yeh i could ask them to do that,
and hopefully then they will see the problem
because last time they just said it works and gave it back to me -.-


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

my game just crashed with the same error nvlddmkm.sys
but with my old graphics card
and this graphics card doesnt have any hardware issues like we thought the gtx 295 has
this leads me to the conclusion that its not a hardware issue, and not my gtx 295

so what is it ?
software ?
motherboard ?


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

on monday i can upgrad to windows 7
could that be the problem ?

do i need to reinstall everything on my harddrive ?
or how can i just deinstall windows ? 
i hope its clear when the update is released


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

any ideas ?
please i need help :S


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You need to take it back, in my opinion you have a hardware issue not a software issue.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

css crashed in a match today that was annoying
css never crashes, and i had my old graphics card in my pc which should have solved the problem
but no
so now im just gonna take the pc to the shop, hope for the best
its probably not the graphics card which is the problem
cuz my old one crashed but it was more stable
any ideas what it could be?

motherboard?
software ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Take it in and let them stress test it.


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

ok but they did that already
i mean they didnt find any problems 
but ill bring it to them tomorow as soon as possible


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

hey,
im playing tf2 on my old pc and new screen atm
and i keep getting crashes, but different ones
this time i get these error messages:

tried to save something on "0x116a9352" and something "0x28088bec" and could not "read" the saved stuff
im not sure exactly wat it said but something in that area.
something not saving properly and weird random numbers each time

any ideas ?


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

oops nevermind
i found the problem
i had a blood patch for tf2 cuz blood dont work on german tf2
still waiting for a good fix


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey guys !!!
i got my pc back and i have been using it for the last week.. and i havent had a single crash.
It seems the problem has been solved by swaping the graphics card for a new one.
I guess it was just a hardware issue, a bad card.
thanks for all the help !!! 

But i do have a problem, with vista i think. For example when i close css ( no other game)
i get the problem that : program is not responding, and then it asks me to close it.
and when i click on my computer, i get the same problem it says : not responding.
only after i wait a little it comes back. possibly because my external harddrive takes long to send info. any ideas?

I have another question i was hopeing you could help me with.
I have the windows 7 update because i bought vista with the update.
but where do i find the official upgrade thing for 64 bit.
i have only found on on windows page for 32.. but nor for 64. 
can anyone send me a link?


----------

